# My Radiator cover



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Decided I wanted something different besides the ordinary store bought radiator kits. Began working on a new cover for mine. This is what I have so far. All work was done with my jigsaw and dremel.


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar (Feb 8, 2011)

looks good man!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

not to shabby, looks good


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks great, especially being by hand. Definitely needs some wording or something to open it up more though.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

^ i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Looks good but I would certainly get some more holes in it for some more air flow to help it stay cool.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

It looks good for being done by hand. Should just make the opening like twice as big.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice. Maybe LSU cutout also?




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That turned out really nice. Great job


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Saw this earlier on the ATV Fanatics on FB. Looks great!


----------

